# the ''paunch''



## silentsteps (Jul 23, 2009)

I guess what im asking is what do you think about the term ''hitting the paunch'' on a deer? I've heard its deadly because you have sliced through the chest cavity and I've also heard this can only wound a deer. What you think?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 23, 2009)

I've always used it as another term for "gut shot". Depending on the angle, it ain't good in most situations. Been there and done it though.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jul 23, 2009)

It will kill the deer, but just not sure when. It would be in your best interest to go for the vitals.


----------



## short stop (Jul 23, 2009)

A gut shot  deer     will    die ..   it might take  days .. It aint pretty ..
  * Plain    foolish  to think  it   can only wound a deer     .


----------



## kcausey (Jul 23, 2009)

at least it wasn't a "no man's land" question.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 23, 2009)

yep what they said.  its a gut shot and the deer will die.  probably die that day, but very very hard tracking and takes a lot of patience to find the arrow covered in green or brownish nasty smelling filth and NOT start tracking for 4-6 hours


----------



## rta47 (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree very much so on that the deer will die from a gut shot! 

If you have ever gut shot one you will get a crash course on tracking a wounded animal.

I have made poor shots like that and lost them due to tracking way to soon.

If you know you have made a hit like that or unsure of your shot? the best thing to do is wait!
Watch the deer and  Remember the last place you seen it. When you get down  leave the area and walk out as quietly as possible.

 If you can wait -6-8hrs. gut-shot deer
Return and pick up the trail if you can? "Most of the time" a gut shot deer if left alone! will be down within 100-150yrds. 

There is a very good book out that i would highly recommend everyone to read. 

Its called ( FINDING WOUNDED DEER by John Trout jr.) Its has  real documneded cases of  "gut shot deer" and every other shot you can imagin and what the deer actually did? Like how far the deer ran and where they found it.

How long to wait and what kind of sign like blood, hair ect.. expect to find when you start tracking.

Good luck this season.


----------



## BowChilling (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm with Lee. We've always referred to paunch shot as a gut shot. Boiler room, 12 ring, pinwheeled.... Those are places you want to hit a deer! 

Like others have said, paunch shot is a terrible way to die!


----------



## silentsteps (Jul 25, 2009)

the guys on Deer & Deer Hunting said the ''Paunch'' is about 3 inches  directly behind the shoulder and it has a circumference of 8 inches.Void of anything. thats how they described the paunch, and thats why it confused me, because like all yall i was thinking it was a gut shot.


----------



## BowChilling (Jul 25, 2009)

To me 3 inches behind the shoulder is a "double lung" on a broadside deer.

I have no idea what they are refering to. If you hit a deer anywhere behind the shoulder centered up from top to bottom, that deer is most likely going to die.


----------

